# Looking To Buy 21 Rs



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking for a 21 RS in very good or excellant condition 2005 or newer. We live in North Jersey, and will travel to PA, or NY. Would like to upgrade our current unit.

Thanks,
Cabana Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Cabana Dave
















to Outbackers!  

Wow! Another potential 21rs owner in our midst








Sounds like you have to keep your eyes open and act quickly when one does come up. Try RV Trader, or doing an online search for a used/preowned 21rs, and also check in here quite often.

I'm sure you'll find the right one very soon, 
Good luck








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The the For Sale section here often. When they come up...they go pretty fast.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Cabana Dave to the site
As for good use 21RS they tend to go pretty quick as for any good used outback
check the for sale thread and also call all the dealers you are willing to travel to
You might just hit it lucky

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Cabana Dave to the best forum on the web!

As already stated, keep checking this forum. They are offered by members from time to time, but usually go pretty fast.

Dan


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's warm welcomes and advice. I will check often. My wife and I saw an Outback at a show, and were very impressed. The 21 is a perfect fit for us and our 10 year old son. Our 21 foot Cabana is in great shape, but we would like to have a hard wall slide instead of the canvas pop out.

Cabana Dave.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck in your search. Shoudn't be hard to find.

BUT, look quickly!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Cabana Dave, and family,









Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!

I know someone just traded a 21RS in at Boat N Rv Warehouse in Hamburg, PA for a new fiver









Last time I went by, they still had it on the lot. Link to their website....

Steve


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would like to sell mine and move up to something bigger, but I would have to get around 17k just to pay it off. So I guess I will be keeping it for a couple of years ....


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We purchased from Fretz RV in Souderton PA they according to their website have 2 '04 21rs's on their lot. We have had a good experience with them.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Good catch Steve, I can tell your in sales!

Cabana Dave the trailer that Hunter70 wrote about above was mine. If you PM me I'll tell you all about the trailer and what the dealer has "into it". I bought from Lakeshore in early May '06. I also worked the usual break-in bugs out of it. Guaranteed it still smells new and has about 2200 miles on it.

I know beggars can't be choosers but I would stick to the '06 model. It has the cabinets in the queen slide and thereby provides you about twice the cabinet space as those without it. Also has bigger tanks. If that one is gone from PA be patient if you can, one will show up soon enough.

Mike C


----------



## Cabana Dave (Jan 29, 2007)

No longer looking to buy! DW and I put a down payment on NJMIKEC's old 21 RS. We will officially be Outbackers in 2 weeks.







Now I just have to sell my old 21 foot 2002 Keystone Cabana. She's in great condition. If anybody knows of anyone, please PM me.

Thanks,
Cabana Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Cabana Dave! 








on finding your 21rs!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

